

Don’t Waste Time Cutting Emissions - jbrun
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/25/opinion/25lomborg.html?scp=1&sq=lomborg&st=cse

======
russell
Lomborg argues that, instead of spending a lot of money lowering carbon
emissions (30 cents returned for each dollar invested), we should concentrate
on research on non-fossil fuel energy ($16 returned for each dollar invested)
to push the cost of renewable energy below the cost of non-renewable. He
states that China and India are not going to invest in expensive energy while
they are catching up with the developing nations.

The question in my mind is can we drive the cost of solar and others down fast
enough that we can ignore coal? Or will our efforts to cut down carbon
emissions be swamped by the developing nations?

Personally, I believe we should push hard on research.

